# pics of my outdoor water dragon enclosure



## kyle199 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey guys here are a couple pics of my water dragon enclosure.
what yas all think











my female laying some eggs





my male


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 11, 2009)

those rocks sure are scary. are they secure? or are they just leaning on one another?


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks great!! Nice work!

Except how do you clean the pond out? They make a huge mess.


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry rocks along the back have since changed to more boulders type and are all secure 
and the water has a filter like a fish tank has and i also regulary empty it out completely and clean as i have lined the pond in black tarp like stuff


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice enclosure, and nice male.

Paint the wire mesh brown or black for better viewing.


----------



## kyle199 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh yeah thats a great idea i never thought of that lol  thanks


----------



## greeny1 (Nov 11, 2009)

that looks great, love to set my aviary up like that


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 11, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> that looks great, love to set my aviary up like that




Thats a great little setup...definitely used the available space well. I am sure your dragons will be very comfortable there.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job mate looks great


----------



## Bomber (Jul 8, 2011)

Mate that is fantastic (Y) my old vegie garden would be awesome for something like that


----------



## bucket (Jul 8, 2011)

very nice set up.If only i did not live in a unit & could have afew out door set ups as good as yours


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 8, 2011)

love it.... it looks awesome & I bet the critters love it too....... there is nothing better than well designed outdoor reptile enclosures !!!!!!!!


----------



## MathewB (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! It looks so natural. I'm jelous


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 9, 2011)

good job it looks great, they have to be happy with that.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 9, 2011)

I really should stop looking at threads like this as it puts ideas in my head!Great setup!


----------



## damian83 (Jul 9, 2011)

hope i can build one half as good as that


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats amazing, well done!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 9, 2011)

This is the motivating factor for me looking to by a home.

Nicely done.
I wonder how those eggs turned out.


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys.
eggs turned out well. im not sure how many exactly were laid and if they all hatched.. i left it all upto mother nature 
i think there was around 8 babies tho.
in the next few weeks i am planning on building a beardie enclosure too. hopefully it will turn out as good as this one


----------



## Tristan (Jul 13, 2011)

that's so lame, your water dragons will hate it


----------



## MathewB (Jul 13, 2011)

kyle199 said:


> thanks for the kind words guys.eggs turned out well. im not sure how many exactly were laid and if they all hatched.. i left it all upto mother nature i think there was around 8 babies tho. in the next few weeks i am planning on building a beardie enclosure too. hopefully it will turn out as good as this one


Congratulations on the eggs! Is your Beardie enclosure going to be outdoor?


----------



## kyle199 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah i am moving in 2 weeks, so im planning on building a big outdoor enclosure too for my beardies.
still unsure whether to build it similar to my water dragon one or make it like ive seen a couple on this site?
i think they will be much happier being ourdoors with room to move lol.
i know my EWD were


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 13, 2011)

that looks really lovely. Hope your water dragons think so, too. I have a resident water dragon living in my garden. I haven't seen him since it started cooling so I really hope he comes back in the warm weather. If he does, I will be setting up a corner of my garden especially for him and his friends. They'll still be free to come and go as they please but they will have their own pond in my yard and lots of rocks and hide places.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 13, 2011)

kyle199 said:


> yeah i am moving in 2 weeks, so im planning on building a big outdoor enclosure too for my beardies.still unsure whether to build it similar to my water dragon one or make it like ive seen a couple on this site?i think they will be much happier being ourdoors with room to move lol.i know my EWD were


 Me and my dad are going to upgrade my Bluey enclosure to house a beardie soon, yeah I think they will be happier outside. I haven't really seen any outdoor Beardie enclosures


----------

